# Cold Snap



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

a cold snap is here and tonight 25 degrees in atlanta. the camper is no longer winterized and i dont expect many more below freezing nights. Tonight should i drain the water from the freash water tank?leave the heat on?drain the water heater? or none of the above since it will not stay that cold for over a few hours? 
Thanks in advance for any suggestions,dave


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

I doubt you will have trouble but just leave the heat on for added insurance. It would take a long time and cold temps to freeze a full hot water heater or fresh water tank. I would be much more concerned with the water lines.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

You should be okay. I understand that you need several nights of that type of temp to have any issues. As jgerni said, you could leave the heat on as well.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I agree with CamperDC, you should be OK.

Keeping the heat on is a great idea.

Thor

We now almost into our 3rd straight of snow. It just keeps coming.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I was watching the weather channel the other night, and saw that you folks down Altanta way had some snow! I bet that didn't stay around too much. We got another 3" last night, on top of the 8" from the Nor'Easter on Monday night.

I can't wait 'til spring! Now I have to go out and extricate one of the dog's toys from my snow blower.

Tim


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm all done with this white #%@^







Make it go away. I would need a lift kit on the Outback just to drag it out of my yard.

John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Dog toys - My snow blower has eaten a few those before along with the paper and kids toys.









Thor


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I shredded my neighbors paper yesterday







the way I look at it they went to Florida







and here I am doing their driveway







.The Ariens didn't mind









John


----------



## the3latours (Jan 16, 2005)

tonka said:


> a cold snap is here and tonight 25 degrees in atlanta. the camper is no longer winterized and i dont expect many more below freezing nights. Tonight should i drain the water from the freash water tank?leave the heat on?drain the water heater? or none of the above since it will not stay that cold for over a few hours?
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions,dave
> [snapback]25727[/snapback]​


Ya'll planning to camp this weekend? The high on Sat is supposed to be 61! I think we may finally get to try out our camper WOOHOO! We are hoping to camp at Red Top State Park in Acworth Fri & Sat night. 
sunny


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Someone always has to rub it in don't they









Just kiddin have a great time in the sunny . If I'm lucky I might be able to go camping mid April









John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I have to say, after removing the "Kong" rubber chew toy from the impeller of my snowblower, I will agree with the packaging. The toy was said to indestructable.

Tucker waited patiently as I extricated said toy from the snow removal implement, and when I tosed it to him, I had to play with him for 15 minutes before he would let me clean the driveway. The Kong IS indestructable!

Here is a photo of our latest "cold snap"

Tim


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I know this won't get any sympathy but I would really like some March snow - just as long as it is long gone by April 8th!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

If I could figure out a way to box it all up and send it to you, I would! I just checked the weather.com 10 day forcast for our area.....you guessed it, snow for 7 out of the next 10 days. Of course, they only calling for snow showers most of the days, but last nights 3" was from a snow "shower"







.

At this rate, I'm not going to be able to get the trailer out of the back yard by May 13......









Tim


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Last night a nice joke 2 hours after putting the snowblower away 3" of fresh @#$%. My trailer WILL be out by May 13 or I'll drag it out









John


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Whats a snowblower?


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Tuesday night, I had not even been in the house for 15 minutes after snowblowing, "when what to my wondering ears should be heard"... Yep! Snowplow filled my aprin!

That's It!!! I quit! Old Man Winter Wins! Can I stop playing this game now? Please!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Paul,

That's one reason (there were a couple of others, too) that I left Illinois.

I'll tell you somethig.............I don't miss snow and freezing temps at all! If it were possible, I'd move even further south! sunny

Mark


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

HEAT WAVE HERE! It's one degree above freezing!

I'm firing up the BBQ and draggin' out the lawn chairs!

I just finished blowing some snow away from the house for the melt!

Our first camping trip will be the first weekend in May.


----------



## the3latours (Jan 16, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> HEAT WAVE HERE! It's one degree above freezing!
> 
> I'm firing up the BBQ and draggin' out the lawn chairs!
> 
> ...


We are off!!! Our maiden voyage with our camper! (and kid free to boot!







) 
Temp outside - 60 
Blue skies, white puffy clouds 
AHhhhhhh to live in GA









Temp tomorrow? 65! WOOHOO!!! sunny

Sorry...I couldn't resist!









Ya'll have a great weekend!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ha Paul,
How you like this!
The last couple of snow storms we've had.
I haven't had to plow after work.
The neighbor must be bord.
Because he has been plowing everything.
Made a mess of it, But that can straighten out in spring.
Don


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Nice!

The last couple of storms here have been blowing around. Not much sticking, and no drifts to speak of. A buddy of mine at work put his blower away last week. (What was he thinking???) And he keeps singing "I'm Dreaming of a White Easter"! The guys not firing on all cylinders if you ask me, but each to his own. The snow keeps falling! Depression sets in.

Paul


----------

